# [spirit review] Old Smuggler



## markov

Another budget whisky review in the spirit review series. This time it's the Old Smuggler, a fairly cheap blended scotch whisky with no age statement. This blend used to be a favorite during Prohibition, as one could guess from it's name. First developed by James and George Stodart in 1835, it was actually the first whisky married in sherry butts. The brand went through some acquisitions lately, it passed through the hands of Pernod Ricard in 2006 and finally ended up being owned by Gruppo Campari along with Glen Grant. It's most important markets are Argentina, Belgium, and recently it's been developing strong sales in Eastern Europe.
This whisky is produced by Glen Grant distillery in Scotland, but it's bottled later in Italy. There is no packaging of any kind, only a fairly simple bottle flirting with old style fonts and art. It's bottled at standard 40% and uses caramel as it color source (obviously).
The bottle says on the front: "Blended from only the finest Scotch whiskies in the tradition of the 18th century smugglers"
and on the back: "The rich, smooth taste of Old Smuggler was established in 1835. It is blended from finest Scotch whiskies in the tradition of the 18th century smugglers, who risked their lives and honour to share its taste with their loyal customers throughout the islands."

Time to open the bottle. The aroma from the bottle is weak and not too pleasant. I pick hints of wood and old musty aroma, alongside weird motor oil/grease smell. Yuck.

On the nose, straight: leaving the whisky settling for a while releases the aroma that is not so bad as from the bottle. The aroma is still not present much, really nothing special besides sharp alcohol smell. The old woody smell is almost gone by now and some more fruity overtones appear. It's clearly a blend of younger whiskies with no strong character and no complexity dimension.
Taste: nothing interesting, very mild, maybe some smoky hints but it's pretty much a young blend without any real character. Very one dimensional.

On the nose, water added: no aromas open up and nothing interesting happens, it just cuts what little aroma was present in the first place.
Taste, water added: some water will cut the alcohol sharp taste and allow to foucs on other flavors. There aren't many to focus on though. Some smoky and fruity hints, but really blurred and not present.

This whisky leaves a bit unpleasant smoky aftertaste. I immediately get the association of motor oil again...

Judging this whisky with criteria for premium blends and single malts wouldn't really be fair, as it's never meant to compete with them anways. It's blended for value and with mixing in mind. Old smuggler will be very happy alongside Coke, mineral water and inside other common mixes.

I give this whisky no grade. Young, budget and mixing spirits won't receive any grade in these reviews, unless they really surprise.


----------

